# My ride....new pics added



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

http://home.satx.rr.com/nw02/


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

_Love_ the sub box! I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

samo said:


> *Love the sub box! I can't wait to see the finished product! *


i second that! box looks great!


----------

